# Little video from my steep driveway new years eve



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Do you have your back-up lights on the back rack on a 3 way switch or just when they come on in reverse.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

GMCHD plower;937922 said:


> Nice! Do you have your back-up lights on the back rack on a 3 way switch or just when they come on in reverse.


I have them on a on/off switch Because i dont want them to come on when i unlock my truck


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

20Silverado05;938078 said:


> I have them on a on/off switch Because i dont want them to come on when i unlock my truck


Ok thanks.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

20Silverado05;938078 said:


> I have them on a on/off switch Because i dont want them to come on when i unlock my truck


This may sound stupid but why dont you want them to come on when you unlock you truck?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

bossman22;939082 said:


> This may sound stupid but why dont you want them to come on when you unlock you truck?


Because i don't need that much of a courtesy light . idn


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

If you put them on a three way switch, you can have them either "off" "on" or "on w/reverse" then you could shut 'em off completely when you get out of the truck for the night, and they won't come on when you unlock it (as courtesy lights) but when you get in to plow you can turn 'em on to "on w/reverse" and they will save a little battery. Or "on" you can get out of truck in park and see in the bed or behind you... just a thought... I had them that way on one of my previous trucks. The ones I have on this truck are just either on or off, because I didn't feel like messing with the extra effort of wiring for reverse function, but I may change that one day soon... Also it has a 100 amp alternator and dual batteries so i'm not that worried about battery drain really, will probably leave 'em on the whole time i'm in a dark lot pushing.

Good luck this year.


----------

